# My build of the 1/48th Trumpeter RA-5C



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This model has taken a long time for me to complete, well over a year. There were several times when I came close to giving up on it but in the end it turned out better than I expected at several times through the build. Poor instructions and in some cases parts with poor fit made the build more difficult than it should have been. If I build a second one it will benefit greatly from the experience of the first build. Here are some images.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great job! :thumbsup:

The RA-5C is one of my favorite airplanes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous job! Beautiful airplane!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks great !


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool indeed! I was in F-14 squadrons in the Navy and loved them dearly, but when I was at NAS Memphis and saw a Viggie mounted outside the enlisted mess hall it was love at first sight! This is one big, sleek beautiful aircraft!:thumbsup:


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember those Vigilantes they were huge planes but lordy were they sure sleek looking.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice clean build


----------

